# Another Thin Strip TS Jig



## Noel (21 Jul 2008)

Posted a few years ago but may be of interest:







The stop at the back of the push shoe advances the stock through the blade and the feather board keeps everything nice and tight. 
There's plenty of space between the blade and the fence and and the handle keeps digits away from the danger zone. With this extra space there's also plenty of room for the push shoe if an overhead or crown guard is used. Alot easier than having to reset the fence for every cut.
A small and quick tap of the magnetic feather board is all that's needed for each run through.
And yes, grain issues with my feather board but it's still going strong if a bit toothless.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (22 Jul 2008)

Hi Noel,

I think that your jig is the simplest way to cut thin strips.

I was looking for it the other evening, but failed miserably. :roll: 

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Noel (25 Jul 2008)

Hi Neil, did you look in the cupboard under the stairs? 

I'll refrain from another sentence of sarcasm.........

I agree, it is simple, quick and accurate. Although it's getting a bit knackered so maybe time to make a new one, this time with hardwood.
Thanks
Noel


----------

